

Payment Gateway in Latin America - chentschel

Hi all! . 
I'm looking for a service that can store customers' credit card data for my, as http://www.braintreepayments.com/ but also be able to operate in Latin America. 
Can someone shed a light on this? Any recommendation?
======
lzm
PagSeguro might be an option. But I believe they only operate in Brazil, and
to be honest I've never seen a store that accepts it.

